# Heng Long German Tiger 1 Smoke Generator Unit



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with these? How about using it for our needs? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was some discussion of this on the old GSM forum, but I do not remember anyone actually using one. 

Edit: a quick check on the Google shows several people having problems with these units.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like a pump pushing fluid into a chamber. For $14, it cannot be very good, and the pump cannot last long. 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, from skimming the articles, that was the problem. Some cite two hours of life. 

Maybe the Aristo or Massoth ones with fans are better? 

Warning, no tripod in this vid: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbAgKQ-gUCY 

I would like such a unit, but I am not thinking it is possible sans sound or decoder? 

EDIT: better video, but sounds like sandpaper...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8px...re=related


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That's what I thought. Saw some of the articles about them. Short life span. I also just found some Youtube videos. Odd that the fluid gets pumped instead of using a fan to push the smoke.


----------

